
Show HN: Bloomberg-like crypto trading terminal - enamakel
https://cryptocontrol.io/en/terminal
======
enamakel
Hey guys! I'm building a crypto trading terminal that'll give all kinds of
crypto-related information to traders; Think a lot of fundamental data like
social media sentiment, articles, trending #hashtags; RSI reports etc..

~~~
arthurcolle
Can you make this more mobile-friendly? It isn't really usable on a cell. The
popup doesn't go ever away, there's no images that show the featureset. And
the UX looks pretty dated. Seems like a no-brainer but maybe it's better on a
laptop/desktop...

If I can't see what this can do in an accessible way, I'm not going to hand
over a grand. Others probably would feel similarly, especially if they're more
price sensitive.

